# A Tribute to Joe



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Many members of this Forum have met Joe and Alida Bockino. Perhaps you have read Alidaâ€™s postings, or seen photos of Joe, Alida, and their goats, on this Forum. It is with great sorrow that I share the news of Joeâ€™s death, on January 21, 2013, after falling from a ladder at their home near Moscow, Idaho.

http://lmtribune.com/obituaries/article ... 78ee1.html

I first met Joe and Alida at the annual Pack Goat Rendezvous, near Weippe Idaho, in July 2011. They had brought their two goats with them. Sam and Chester were big, beautiful Alpines, purchased from Rex and Terri Summerfield (the founders of this Forum, and the hosts of the Rendezvous that year). After exchanging contact information, we agreed to try to do some future goat trips together. Those trip reports, along with photos of Joe, can be found on this Forum.

Although we knew one-another for less than 2 years, we shared some memorable adventures with Alida and Joe. Our meeting at the Rendezvous led to a close friendship, one that I will forever cherish. Together, with all our goats, we packed to some beautiful areas in Idaho, including the Seven Devils, the North Fork of the Clearwater River, Hellâ€™s Canyon, the Gospel Hump Wilderness, and the Middle Fork of the Salmon River. Together, we grieved the loss of Joe and Alidaâ€™s big Alpine, Sam, and together we welcomed their new â€œbabies,â€ Lewis, and Clark, and Spanky and Peanut. Joe gave me the most amazing fishing lessons. I will always be grateful to him whenever I cast my fly, try to â€œreadâ€ a fast-moving stream, or gently remove a barbless hook before releasing a fish.

It seems as if one or another of our goats was always getting into mischief, getting sick or injured, or generally doing the crazy antics that only goats are capable of doing. I have a saying: â€œItâ€™s always something with these goats!â€ That saying became a running joke between Joe and me. We would sit around the campfire, watching the glowing coals, and telling â€œgoat stories.â€ He would get that twinkle in his eye and shake his head, saying, â€œitâ€™s always something!â€ He would often lament that we were all â€œcrazyâ€ to be so devoted to our goats. Crazy we were, but we all loved it, and our passion brought us closer together.

Joe was living his retirement dreamâ€"spending time outdoors, fishing, hunting, and hiking, and being a loving father and husband. I will miss his goofy smile, his sense of humor, his patience and modesty, and most of all, his kindness. Thank you to this Community for bringing us together. May Joeâ€™s memory be a blessing, and may his spirit live on through all of us that are connected to him.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW! We didn't even hear about it. We would have loved to have attended the memorial service. I can't imagine what Alida is going through.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am sorry to hear of this loss. I know he will be missed.


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Irene for this beautiful tribute to Joe. He loved the times we all spent together so very much and was looking forward to many more years of hiking with all of his buddies--the two and four footed ones. love, alida


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Alida

I am so sorry to hear of Joe's accident and passing. Plase know that my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family during this time of grieving. 


Curtis King


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I never met Joe, but I'm sorry for this tragic loss. I am reminded that none of us is guaranteed tomorrow, so to live each day to its fullest.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Alida. We love ya! If you need anything lets us know. Maybe we can get up to Moscow and help with the foot trimming once in a while.


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Rex,

The boys and I would love to see you and Terri. Sorry I didn't let you know in time for you to attend Joe's service. Everything happened so quickly. Thank God I have five furry shoulders to cry on. Goats love to lick tears. alida


----------

